# frontosa food



## jamie19 (Dec 23, 2008)

hi i was just wondering what nls food is best for frontosa


----------



## jamie19 (Dec 23, 2008)

is it just cichlid pellits fourmalur


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

Pellets are fine for a staple. I would go with a quality pellet. You can give treats as well. Krill, bloodworms, ect.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

For adult Gibberosa, I use NLS Spectrum Thera +A Large Fish (3mm sinking pellets):
item #: NLSTALF-5 (5 lbs).

For fry/juvies I use NLS sinking pellets (1mm)

I buy my NLS from one of our site sponsors JEHMCO - they have great customer service and are worthy to be supported.

http://www.jehmco.com/html/spectrum.html

Hope that helps,
Russ


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

Razzo said:


> For fry/juvies I use NLS sinking pellets (1mm)
> /quote]
> 
> Ditto.
> ...


----------



## twofronts (Apr 23, 2003)

I too, thera A.


----------



## hoxy (Apr 26, 2009)

Can I give frontosa chicken heart, beef meat (mammal meat)?

I throw green peas and my frontosa eat it also. I plan to mix green pea together with the mammal meat.

Is this OK?


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

Please stay away from any mammal meat!!!
I also love dealing with John at JEHMCO for my NLS pellets and frozen foods. :thumb: 
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## rdknjsr599 (Mar 2, 2007)

For smaller guys I use the 1mm NLS sinking pellets, and the for the bigger guys I use the regular 3mm pellets. I use to use the Thera+ stuff with garlic, but have since discontinued using it because of the string garlic smell is was leaving in water (even with weekly 30-40% water changes).


----------



## davespeed3 (Mar 29, 2009)

NLS Thera A, prawns, earthworms, peas, krill and live juveniles from another tank. Frozen bloodworm very rarely


----------



## hoxy (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi All,

Thank you so much for your kind advice. Looks like mammal meat is a big NO right?

OK... how about Dory fish? Is it acceptable, have it been tried before?

I will check about NLS pellet this weekend at my LFS.

How frequent should I give frontosa eat? Is it like give it small amount today, let them fast another day, and continue the cycle? Or, maybe twice a week but big amount every time...

If I keep giving frontosa green pea, will it bring their color up? I've seen frontosa picture which appears blueish during juvenile but pale when adult. Why is this happening? Is it solely due to their diet? I am suspecting maybe this is because of giving pellet for their diet... just guessing.

I want my frontosa to be even bluer than their juvenile times. BTW, it is a Burundi not [email protected] etc2.

Last but not least... I like Frontosa, they are such a gentle creature... I'm falling in love already (with frontosa)


----------



## joesfish (Mar 29, 2004)

Although diet plays a part in their color it's not the only thing. Your tanks substract, background, lighting, and tankmates will extremely change frontosa's colors.


----------

